# Car Parts



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another silly FB quiz:

Cart Parts

I got A+ despite getting some wrong so make up your own mind.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

"Outstanding! You you NAILED this test! You identified all of the major car parts did better than 99% of the people that have taking this test! *You could get a job working at any auto-parts store or car dealership with your vast knowledge of car parts, which will can earn you more than $25 a hour.*"

How encouraging.

Before I take up my new job perhaps I could teach the quiz setters how to write English.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, nonsense results. Undeserved A+ for me. I think everyone gets one.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

All correct!

However .... I remember using a Haynes Guide to try to sort out a problem with my first car in 1984 (1967 Ford Escort Mk I). It said to take the plug leads out and check them and to take the distributor cap off to check it wasn't cracked. I did this but the car still wouldn't start. My friend and I pushed it up and down the street - it still wouldn't start. He towed it along the road behind his car - it still wouldn't start. Eventually, he asked me what I had done so far and I told him. He thought for a while and asked - "Did you put the leads back where they came from?" Oh yes - I did. "But did you put them back in exactly the same place as they had come from? They have to go in a certain order" Ah ..... well ..... well the guide never said anything about them having to go in a particular order, it just said put them back where they came from .... and I did. 

Lesson learnt - a little knowledge is a very dangerous thing. Better to appear to be a bit of a simpleton than to act and demonstrate to all and sundry that you are a complete idiot :lol:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Taggart said:


> Another silly FB quiz:
> 
> Cart Parts
> 
> I got A+ despite getting some wrong so make up your own mind.


I, too, got an A+, but once upon a time I worked as a mechanic, so the test would have been a no-brainer for me. I'm not sure the test wasn't rigged, though. It moved too quickly and suspiciously slick.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got an A+ too, but it has to be rubbish as I absolutely haven't a scooby about the inside of cars. I am one of those 'likes fluffy kittens' females. I just guessed at random. I may have got 'radiator' right - but that's all! :lol:

I'm not even sure how to put petrol in a car. When Taggart was in hospital, he had to write me a point by point instruction sheet. Years ago, when we had our first car and I was driving 150 miles for a job interview, I stopped at a garage to fill the car - my first time - and the pump seemed to stop, so I put it back and went in to pay.

'That will be 10p, please,' said the assistant with a grin.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> Outstanding! You you NAILED this test! You identified all of the major car parts did better than 99% of the people that have taking this test! You could get a job working at any auto-parts store or car dealership with your vast knowledge of car parts, which will can earn you more than $25 a hour.


Yeah, yeah. Flattery will get you no-where!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, to test it out I took the quiz again, this time deliberately giving the wrong answer to each. I didn't get a passing grade because I only got 50% right  . So I guess it's on the level  .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got them all. Actually what the labelled as an axle was actually an axle housing. Easy test but then I am familiar with much of this stuff.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sorry, but you didn’t ace this test. You did well and recognized half of these auto parts. Next time you have car trouble, don't even bother pop open the hood, just call your local auto mechanic.


This is exactly what I always do. :lol:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> Well, to test it out I took the quiz again, this time deliberately giving the wrong answer to each. I didn't get a passing grade because I only got 50% right  . So I guess it's on the level  .


I did the same and also got half the answers correct. By joining forces we're perfect!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> All correct!
> 
> However .... I remember using *a Haynes Guide* to try to sort out a problem with my first car in 1984 (1967 Ford Escort Mk I). It said to take the plug leads out and check them and to take the distributor cap off to check it wasn't cracked. I did this but the car still wouldn't start. My friend and I pushed it up and down the street - it still wouldn't start. He towed it along the road behind his car - it still wouldn't start. Eventually, he asked me what I had done so far and I told him. He thought for a while and asked - "Did you put the leads back where they came from?" Oh yes - I did. "But did you put them back in exactly the same place as they had come from? They have to go in a certain order" Ah ..... well ..... well the guide never said anything about them having to go in a particular order, it just said put them back where they came from .... and I did.
> 
> Lesson learnt - a little knowledge is a very dangerous thing. Better to appear to be a bit of a simpleton than to act and demonstrate to all and sundry that you are a complete idiot :lol:


The nostalgia, the nostalgia! I used to buy a Haynes manual for every car I owned. Until it reached the stage that when you opened the bonnet you were confronted by a solid, incomprehensible mass of metal and plastic.

Bring back the Ford Pinto engine! :lol:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah the Haynes manual. Takes me back to the 1970's when on a Sunday morning you could look down a suburban street and on every drive there was a car with it's bonnet up and a harrased dad leaning in with a copy of the book.

We had a very droll Scotsman as a neighbour, one sunday he was walking back with his papers and he greeted my Dad

"Morning, I see you're studying the new bible..."


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Belowpar said:


> Ah the Haynes manual. Takes me back to the 1970's when on a Sunday morning you could look down a suburban street and on every drive there was a car with it's bonnet up and a harrased dad leaning in with a copy of the book.
> 
> We had a very droll Scotsman as a neighbour, one sunday he was walking back with his papers and he greeted my Dad
> 
> "Morning, I see you're studying the new bible..."


Ah, seeking the deus ex machina, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2016)

Outstanding! You you NAILED this test! You identified all of the major car parts did better than 99% of the people that have taking this test! You could get a job working at any auto-parts store or car dealership with your vast knowledge of car parts, which will can earn you more than $25 a hour.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Now this simple part is mistakenly called a shock absorber in the US, but correctly called a dampener in England (the real shock absorber is also known as a spring):


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This little insert in the engine block is generally called a freeze plug, presumably because if you forget to add antifreeze and your coolant freezes, these plugs will push out. People think their purpose is to prevent the block from cracking in that situation. However, the technically correct name for these plugs is "core plug" because the holes they are plugging are from the sand casting of the engine block, and so are where the sand is removed after the block is cast.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Now this simple part is mistakenly called a shock absorber in the US, but correctly called a dampener in England (the real shock absorber is also known as a spring):


Now I'm confused. Isn't the shock absorber the colaboration between the spring (coil or leaf) and the hydraulic damper, sometimes built into one unit , as seen on allmost any modern motorcycle.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Jos said:


> Now I'm confused. Isn't the shock absorber the colaboration between the spring (coil or leaf) and the hydraulic damper, sometimes built into one unit , as seen on allmost any modern motorcycle.


Wh-a-a-a-a-???


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> Now I'm confused. Isn't the shock absorber the colaboration between the spring (coil or leaf) and the hydraulic damper, sometimes built into one unit , as seen on allmost any modern motorcycle.


Yes I have seen those combined shocks with springs around them. Maybe that is the only spring on the motorcycle suspension? Maybe it is an added spring?

Regarding the functions, I could be wrong as I am not a mechanical engineer and am relying on stuff I have read over the years. So the dampener will obviously absorb some of the shock but it is the primary purpose of the spring to absorb the shock. Then the spring goes into oscillations. The primary purpose of the dampener is to stop the oscillations. When the shocks (dampeners) are bad you will see the car going down the road and bouncing up and down almost continually.

Here is what Bilstein says:



> Springs and how they work
> 
> A spring cushions the effects of road unevenness and impacts from the road, turning these into vibrations. The spring forms an important link between the individual suspension components, connecting up the sprung and unsprung masses in the vehicle. The unsprung masses include the vehicle components situated between the road and the spring, i.e. the wheels, brake and parts of the wheel suspension and steering. All other vehicle components are classed as sprung masses and include the car body, drive train and the remaining parts of the wheel suspension and steering. In terms of a car's suspension comfort, the basic rule is that the smaller the ratio of unsprung to sprung mass, the greater the comfort. The spring works in conjunction with the stabiliser, the tyres and the seats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Florestan, everyday English is hard enough, the technical jargon ads a new challenge. 
Used to have a pair of Bilsteins on my bike, btw.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Wh-a-a-a-a-???


Sorry Ingélou, two car-enthousiasts getting carried away


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a hundred percent, primarily because I did a lot of work on my cars in youthful years for lack of money to pay anybody else. But the best part of the quiz was that heroically-built young lady in the last picture. Repair shops used to be plastered with calendars showing similar fetching beauties, but with far skimpier apparel. Alas, such things are seen as unprofessional these days.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

KenOC said:


> that heroically-built young lady in the last picture.


:lol:

Noticed her too. Imagine, you could chat all day to her, and maybe some of her friends, and get payed $25 an hour !
Where do I sign.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Shocks: Motorcycle shocks (on the rear) usually consist of a coil spring and inside that a damper. The idea is to smooth out the bumps and, maybe more importantly, to keep the rear tire stuck to the road regardless of jounces and bouncing around. A good pair of aftermarket shocks for a touring bike will cost about US$1,000. Granted, those are very very good ones.

Most are adjustable for load and driving style, using a wrench that tensions the coil only. Some stock shocks, like on newer BMWs, can be adjusted from the dashboard.


----------

